# Where is a good place to buy an old racing bike?



## onlyhuman (29 May 2009)

Where do they all go? I'd like a lightweight racing bike for occasional use on the road, I'd like a good quality one, I don't mind if it is 20 or 30 years old if it is in sound condition. But I can't find any.


----------



## MajorMantra (29 May 2009)

Do you live anywhere near a bike recycling charity? They usually have loads, although the bias is towards lower end frames which tend to be a bit heavy (Peugeot Carbolite etc.). Or what about Gumtree? I've bought several bikes off individuals selling there.

Ebay is the other obvious option though with older bikes it can be very unpredictable.

Matthew


----------



## dellzeqq (29 May 2009)

Small ads in CTC mag.


----------



## montage (29 May 2009)

Check the skip - little brother just picked up an old raleigh bike, needs new tyres, chain, cables and a good clean up...but cost him £4.

Ebay is another good one ....but be prepared to do some work on the bike


----------



## Big John (29 May 2009)

Try the WANTED page on this site. Failing that go and see the chaps at the tip - it's amazing what people throw away. There's also a WANTED section on Ebay somewhere if you look around.


----------



## bagpuss (30 May 2009)

What is your budget?and what size do you need?I I am selling a couple of road bikes at this time.


----------



## gbb (2 Jun 2009)

Try your local Friday Ads. (online or green freebee in you local shops etc.)

As an example, locally we've currently got someone advertising Raleigh Banana (probably low spec) for £15...bargain if someone wants a cheapie..
http://www.friday-ad.co.uk/AdRef/YI...ugh|/Page/4/SArea/Local/Web/FullAdDetails.asp

or 
http://www.friday-ad.co.uk/AdRef/RW...ugh|/Page/5/SArea/Local/Web/FullAdDetails.asp

I should ring them about this one. Its probably nothing special, but you never know if its a 531 frame, good components until you ask.

Do a search in your area ? You never know whats out there !


----------



## gbb (3 Jun 2009)

I know (or assume) this isnt really relvent to you onlyhuman, but another example of what occasionally comes up in Friday Ads..
http://www.friday-ad.co.uk/AdRef/YI...terborough|/SArea/Local/Web/FullAdDetails.asp

Looks like a cyclocross really, crankset looks small, but the price looks fairly good. 
(i once saw a Sora shod Orbea road bike, scarcely used for £130 
Gone by the time i phoned....no wonder


----------



## nuovo_record (3 Jun 2009)

a friend of mine recently bought a goodish peugeot of fleabay for £80.
had stronlight cranks and think the brakes are 105


----------



## chris667 (4 Jun 2009)

I might have one. How tall are you?


----------



## swee'pea99 (8 Jun 2009)

I recently got a 653-framed Dawes off ebay with full Shimano 600 groupset, for £53. Back wheel was buggered, but still...


----------

